# Jual-Beli-Lelang > G.O & Keeping Contest Koi >  Kobakoi Hiutsuri Shinoda Keeping Contest

## KobaKoi

Kali ini *Kobakoi* akan mengadakan keeping contest di forum KOI-s .
Kami menyediakan* 52* ekor Hiutsuri dari *Shinoda Koi Farm*


*TUJUAN KEGIATAN*
-Meningkatkan kemampuan keeping melalui kegiatan yang memotivasi dan menyenangkan.
-Menciptakan sarana belajar bagi komunitas dengan cara memberikan alternatif bagaimana memelihara koi yang baik.
-Memperkuat hubungan inter komunitas melalui intensitas lalu lintas komunikasi lewat kagiatan ini.
-Secara tidak langsung meningkatkan kecintaan terhadap Koi lewat keinginan memelihara Koi dengan cara sebaikbaiknya.
-Meningkatkan kecintaan pada koi.


*BENTUK KEGIATAN*
Pada dasarnya kegiatan ini akan mempertandingkan kemampuan memelihara Koi. Koi yang akan dipelihara disediakan Penyelenggara dengan pertimbangan kesamaan kualitas, karakter, umur dan ukuran relatif. Partisipan bebas menentukan keeping technique (feeding regime, jenis atau merek pakan, dan lainnya).


*WAKTU KEGIATAN*
Kegiatan akan berlangsung selama 7 bulan, sejak acara lelang ini berakhir sampai Februari 2020.


*KOI ENTRY*
Penyelenggara menyediakan 52 ekor Hiutsuri Shinoda kelahiran 2018


*HARGA PEROLEHAN & TATA CARA PEMBAYARAN* 
Harga 1 (satu) ekor ditetapkan secara Lelang dengan start awal Rp. 1.800.000,- dengan kelipatan Rp. 100.000.


*Aturan Lelang*
Waktu Lelang dimulai sejak thread ini ada ( Waktu Server KOI's ) dan berakhir pada tanggal 26 Juli 2019 pukul 21.05 waktu Server KOI's
Dalam kurun waktu 21:00-21:05 ada yang bid maka otomatis lelang untuk semua ikan diperpanjang 5 menit dari 21:05, dan berlaku untuk seterusnya.
Contoh: 21.00-21.05 ada yg bid lelang, maka waktu untuk semua ikan diperpanjang menjadi 21.10, apabila ada yang bid lagi pada waktu 21.06-21.10, maka waktu lelang diperpanjang menjadi 20.15, dst.


*Pemilihan Koi dilakukan dengan cara* 
Mohon untuk Nge-BID ikan dengan format sebagai berikut #bid kode-ikan=nominal
Contoh: *#bid 99=1800 maka otomatis akan direkap oleh system sebagai Nge-BID ikan no 99 dengan angka Rp 1.800.000,- (Hilangkan 3 angka NOL terakhir)*

Koi sudah harus dilunasi selambat  lambatnya 3 hari sejak lelang ini berakhir
Jika tidak ada konfirmasi dari participant yg menang lelang dalam waktu tersebut diatas, maka panitia BERHAK untuk menawarkan ikan tersebut ke bidder ke 2.


*Pembayaran dilakukan ke rekening*
*BCA
CV KOIS
6041681681*

*PENGAMBILAN / PENGIRIMAN IKAN*
Posisi ikan ada di *Green Garden Jakarta Barat*, biaya pengiriman ditanggung pemenang lelang
*CP : Pieth 087868882200*


*PENJURIAN*
Waktu: Foto dan Video Ikan wajib diupload ke Thread ini paling telat pada 28 Februari 2019 atau akan diskualifikasi, dan akan diumumkan hasil penjuriannya paling telat tgl 2 minggu setelahnya.
Di jurikan oleh 3 Juri KOI-S


*TATA CARA PENJURIAN*
Kriteria Penjurian berdasarkan ketentuan baku ( Overall Beauty ).


*HADIAH*
Jika ikan ter *BID* semua / *Omset Rp 95.000.000* maka hadiah Fix akan keluar sebagai berikut
*Juara 1 Rp 12.500.000,-
**Juara 2 Rp 10.000.000,-
Juara 3 Rp 6.000.000,-
Juara 4 Rp 4.000.000,-
Juara 5 Rp 2.500.000,-*


Jika ikan ada yang tidak di BID maka hadiah menjadi
Juara 1 *6%* dari _omset_
Juara 2 *5%* dari _omset_
Juara 3 *4%* dari _omset_
Juara 4 *3%* dari _omset_
Juara 5 *2%* dari _omset_


*LAIN  LAIN*
Hal lain yang belum diatur dalam Rule of The Game akan diputuskan sesuai kelaziman dan adalah hak penyelenggara untuk memutuskannya

*Foto Ikan*

*Spoiler* for _Hiutsuri 1 - 10_: Show


















*Spoiler* for _Hiutsuri 11 - 20_: Show


















*Spoiler* for _Hiutsuri 21 - 30_: Show


















*Spoiler* for _Hiutsuri 31 - 40_: Show


















*Spoiler* for _Hiutsuri 41 - 52_: Show




















*Vidio Ikan*

*Spoiler* for _Hiutsuri 1 - 15_: Show














*Spoiler* for _Hiutsuri 16 - 30_: Show














*Spoiler* for _Hiutsuri 31 - 52_: Show

----------


## Slametkurniawan

#bid 24=1800
#bid 28=1800

----------


## mikaelsebastian

#bid 1=1800

----------


## pieth

#bid 29=1800

----------


## pieth

#bid 27=1800
#bid 30=1800

----------


## dina prima

#bid 2=1800

----------


## Fajar Rusmana

#bid 24 = 1900

----------


## dina prima

#bid 33=1800

----------


## Junaedy

#bid 47=1800

----------


## Jonsnow

#bid 24=2000

----------


## frostbitez

#bid 24=2100

----------


## hero

#bid 12=1800

----------


## KobaKoi

Akan ada hadiah tambahan untuk para pemenang 
Juara 1 - 5 
Tambahan 1pack Hisilk 5kg per orang 

Good luck

----------


## rajakecil

#bid 30=1900

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 25=1800

----------


## Jonsnow

#bid 1=1900
#bid 28=2000

----------


## mikaelsebastian

#bid 1=2000

----------


## KobaKoi

Menjelang selesai jam 21.00 perpanjangan jika ada bid

Rules bisa di lihat di page 1

----------


## Ahsyap

#bid 15=1800
#bid 14=1800

----------


## Milfsuper

#bid 1=2100

----------


## Ahsyap

#bid 7=1800

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 10=1800

----------


## KobaKoi

Ending , terima kasih kepada teman2 yg sudah bertisipasi. Untuk ikan yg belum laku di bid , masih available dan tetap bisa mengikuti acara KC sampai dengan tanggal 29 juli 2019

Bisa infokan ke om pieth , nomor HP di page 1 terima kasih

----------


## mikaelsebastian

#bid 1=2200

----------


## herrydragon

m-Transfer
BERHASIL
27/07 09:07:18
Ke 6041681681
KOIS CV
Rp. 1,800,000.00
Hiut KC 25
Ref 027090718565

----------


## KobaKoi

Ikan nomor 30 id rajakecil

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## KobaKoi

Ikan nomor 47 id junaedy

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Saskiagotik

Nomor 10 pembayaran

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## KobaKoi

Ikan nomor 12 id Hero

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## frostbitez

YOUR FUND TRANSFER TRANSACTION HAS BEEN SUCCESSFULLY COMPLETED

DATE
:
30/07/2019
TIME
:
19:19:29
REFERENCE NUMBER
:
B0E3CE86-CBE2-438C-047D-2963681223F3
TRANSFER TO ACCOUNT
:
6041681681
BENEFICIARY NAME
:
KOIS CV
AMOUNT
:
Rp.	2.100.000,00
REMARK
:
-
:
kc hiut
TRANSFER TYPE
:
IMMEDIATE TRANSFER
SEQUENCE NUMBER
:
141816

----------


## KobaKoi

Om Jonsnow bisa PM atau WA perihal pengiriman dan payment nya?

----------


## KobaKoi

Ikan nomor 5 , 43 , 49 di ambil atas nama andre

----------


## KobaKoi

Pembayaran ikan nomor
5 , 27 , 29 , 43 , 49

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## herrydragon

Hi Utsuri no 25 size 52cm

----------


## pieth

Nmr 24
47cm
Frostbitez

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Beuh, hari ini penyerahan foto dan video ya

----------


## Milfsuper

wah, ikannya saya cari dulu

----------


## Milfsuper

Hi Utsuri no. 1

Ukuran 48 cm...

----------


## Jonsnow

Nomor 28, Ukuran 50 cm

----------


## rajakecil

Ini kapan terakhir penjuriannya ya? Saya baru bisa akhir minggu ini ukur ikannya

----------


## Slametkurniawan

*WAKTU KEGIATAN*

Kegiatan akan berlangsung selama 7 bulan, sejak acara lelang ini berakhir sampai Februari 2020.

----------


## rajakecil

Foto dan video ikan no 30 saya kirim ke om Pieth. Ga tau cara upload

----------


## hero

Ikan saya loncat tinggi ....

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Sdh mendarat lagi belum, Om ?




> Ikan saya loncat tinggi ....

----------


## Glenardo

PENJURIAN
Waktu: Foto dan Video Ikan wajib diupload ke Thread ini paling telat pada 28 Februari 2019 atau akan diskualifikasi, dan akan diumumkan hasil penjuriannya paling telat tgl 2 minggu setelahnya.
Di jurikan oleh 3 Juri KOI-S

----------


## hero

> Sdh mendarat lagi belum, Om ?


Ha..ha...sdh game over pak Presiden.....

----------


## KobaKoi

Selamat malam dengan ini saya lampirkan penjurian hiutsuri shinoda sebagai berikut

Juri ke-1
Juara 1 ikan nomor 24
Body besar
Warna rata dan cerah
Sumi lebih bersih

Juara 2 ikan nomor 1
Warna lebih finish

Juara 3 ikan nomor 28
Warna belum finish, still tategoi

Juara 4 ikan nomor 25
Body kurang berisi


Juri2
Juara 1 ikan nomor 1
Finish

Juara 2 ikan nomor 28 
warna rata , body besar

Juara 3 ikan nomor 24 
Body ok , warna rata

Juara 4 ikan nomor 
Body kurang berisi.

Juri-3
Juara 1 ikan nomor 1
Body bagus proporsi, beni tone rata . Kualitas sumi bagus.

Juara 2 ikan nomor 24
Body besar kurang proporsi . Beni rata walau kurang merah

Juara 3 ikan nomor 28
Body tidak terlalu besar tapi  proporsi. Beni tipis, sumi bagus.

Juara 4 ikan nomor 25
Body kurang, beni lumayan sedikit kotor sumi

Point dijabarkan 
Ikan nomor 1 total point 4
Ikan nomor 24 total point 6
Ikan nomor 25 total point 12
Ikan nomor 28 total point 8


Dengan ini
Juara 1 ikan nomor 1 dengan ID Milfsuper
Juara 2 ikan nomor 24 dengan ID Frostbitez
Juara 3 ikan nomor 28 dengan ID Jonsnow
Juara 4 ikan nomor 25 dengan ID Herrydragon

Selamat kepada pemenang. Hadiah akan di transfer langsung oleh pihak KOI-s kepada pemenang
Thank you

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Selamat kepada para pemenang.

----------

